# Best 14 inch laptops under 40k..No Gaming preferred



## pratheeshps (Apr 4, 2013)

Can you suggest best 14 inch laptops under 40k.Gaming is a not a preferance

Specs-3rd gen i5M,4 GB ram,decent battery life,Non-OS with Good Build quality & Nice Keyboard

Brands preferred - Dell,HP,maybe Asus

How abt Dell 14R 5420 with i5M?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2013)

If gaming is not your preference than you can look al dell vostro 2420. It has linux instead of windows.


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 4, 2013)

$hadow said:


> If gaming is not your preference than you can look al dell vostro 2420. It has linux instead of windows.



Looking for a probook alternative around 38k

Fed up with best laptop search...Finally going for 2049tx


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lenovo ThinkPad E430 (3254-T3Q) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 2GB/ 500 GB/ DOS) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com 
Good sturdy option.


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 4, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Lenovo ThinkPad E430 (3254-T3Q) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 2GB/ 500 GB/ DOS) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
> Good sturdy option.



But Thinkpad is 40k.I can get probook 4440s with 6GB at that price.Budget is too limited at max.38k.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 4, 2013)

SVE14A15FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Can be had for less than Rs 40,000 in stores (not Sony Center) . Has *Intel i5 / Ati 7670M / 4GB RAM (Xpndbl Up to 16GB!!!)/ 640GB HDD / 14inch / HM76 chipset / USB 3.0 / HDMI / Windows 7 64Bit * !  and host of other features and jaw dropping good looks ta that price. Great buy.


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> SVE14A15FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 
> Can be had for less than Rs 40,000 in stores (not Sony Center) . Has *Intel i5 / Ati 7670M / 4GB RAM (Xpndbl Up to 16GB!!!)/ 640GB HDD / 14inch / HM76 chipset / USB 3.0 / HDMI / Windows 7 64Bit * !  and host of other features and jaw dropping good looks ta that price. Great buy.



Thank You..enquired at local purchase..They said I can get around this model at less than 40k.Is this model updated Ivybridge i5?

Does this have any issue[heating etc.]?

How abt the service of Sony laptops,reliable?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 4, 2013)

It is a Sandybridge and performance is at par with a Ivy 3210 with at max a 5% difference. No heating issues and yes Sony service has been good to me in Kolkata.

It is a very powerful laptop for the price it has all Hi End components , dont get confused by Sandy and Ivy both are equally good.


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 4, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> It is a Sandybridge and performance is at par with a Ivy 3210 with at max a 5% difference. No heating issues and yes Sony service has been good to me in Kolkata.
> 
> It is a very powerful laptop for the price it has all Hi End components , dont get confused by Sandy and Ivy both are equally good.



Do you still using this laptop?How's the avg battery life?how's the trackpad?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2013)

+1 to Incinerator suggestion.


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 4, 2013)

$hadow said:


> +1 to Incinerator suggestion.



Yep...Confirmed..Sony Vaio is my new laptop


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2013)

Good do post a review after buying it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 4, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Do you still using this laptop?How's the avg battery life?how's the trackpad?



My cousin has bought upon my suggestion and yes it is very good. Battery life is great too as it has hybrid graphics,which uses the HD3000 for normal work and uses the ATi 7670M when gaming. It is a mighty good gaming laptop too, at that price!


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 4, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Yep...Confirmed..Sony Vaio is my new laptop



congrats for skipping it right.


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 5, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> My cousin has bought upon my suggestion and yes it is very good. Battery life is great too as it has hybrid graphics,which uses the HD3000 for normal work and uses the ATi 7670M when gaming. It is a mighty good gaming laptop too, at that price!



Thank you ...The device is a beauty .got the white model..Sleek & Elegant..got it for Rs.39500 + Vaio laptop Bag & Vaio bluetooth Mouse...It can't be any better spec'd laptop under 40k



shadow said:


> congrats for skipping it right.



That's right.I would have made a wrong decision ,Homeshop18 helped me to look for another device..literally...White & Elegant Vaio...Proper review will be soon



$hadow said:


> Good do post a review after buying it.



Sure..Got the White model..slightly disappointed with build though..Keyboard is fine..Trackpad is fine too but build is a slight disappointmt..Flap around the screen is not so good build..Display is 900p..Glossy Finish...Else is Fine..A proper review will be made after some real use..The above things may be a common among budget laptops,I haven't had much experience with them ...I do have another one XPS 15z,which can't be compared to this range

Also thinking of installing windows8..Will that be a good decision?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 6, 2013)

I would say ask Sony whether you are eligible for a free upgrade to Windows 8 from their Service Center . Sometime they do it for free!!!

Budget laptops generally have screens at 768 this ones terrific at 900.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2013)

congo man hope you enjoy your purchase.


----------



## zacfx05 (Apr 6, 2013)

hello friend congrats on your purchase, i was watching this thread for a while , had also suggested the same model for my friends hope he buys it. please do a review with some nice snaps bro waiting for it. and its a awesome find too. apart from the small disappointments you mentioned i guess its worth for the money


----------



## pratheeshps (Apr 7, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I would say ask Sony whether you are eligible for a free upgrade to Windows 8 from their Service Center . Sometime they do it for free!!!



Free Windows8 upgrade!! Sure I will ask them ,but I did purchased a genuine Windows8 right after launch for Rs.699.But I do have some issues with its activation,since I activated it earlier once for my brother's Dell XPS 15z.Don't know what the issue is?!!



The Incinerator said:


> Budget laptops generally have screens at 768 this ones terrific at 900



That's true..Display couldn't get any better..!!For those who used Windows8,knows that Display is much more look sharper & crisp in Windows8.Past 2 Days has been somewhat hell since Windows8 don't give flexibility for repair options like Windows7.Finally has to boot with a Ubuntu Disk to delete the System partition & installed Windows7 HP fresh from start.Still some drivers are left to download & install.I am also trying for a dual boot with Windows7&8.Hope this time it doesn't suck!!..



$hadow said:


> congo man hope you enjoy your purchase.



Yep,still a beauty,got an appraisal from everyone for choosing aesthetically beautiful device



zacfx05 said:


> hello friend congrats on your purchase, i was watching this thread for a while , had also suggested the same model for my friends hope he buys it. please do a review with some nice snaps bro waiting for it. and its a awesome find too. apart from the small disappointments you mentioned i guess its worth for the money



 Yep,sure ..it's an awesome find..I would select another model if incinerator didn't suggest this Sony Vaio.I do a proper review today or tomorrow..Snap of this model is taken which I would like to share with You..One thing to add..Sony has added proper ventilation to this model.Even if the temp rises,you don't feel it,ie,No Heating issues..+1 to Sony for that..

Thanks to @sam for answering my queries in the another thread..


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm actually thinking of getting the VAIO myself; but it seems to be discontinued (at least according to the Sony Center folks).
Any idea where I could get it (preferably the white version)? I checked eBay, but all the ones on sale are black.


----------



## zacfx05 (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ hey i guess someone from Kolkata can direct you to the right place , but check in for some IT malls. sony exclusive showrooms may have gone oos or replaced it with  latest additions


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

PikachuTrAiNeR said:


> Hi, I'm actually thinking of getting the VAIO myself; but it seems to be discontinued (at least according to the Sony Center folks).
> Any idea where I could get it (preferably the white version)? I checked eBay, but all the ones on sale are black.



Go to Chandni area nad Hunt!!!


----------



## zacfx05 (Apr 11, 2013)

guys tried to find this but here in kerala (cochin, thrissur) this model is not available, they say it stopped 6months ago. anyways they have these two models is this worth a buy

SVE14127CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

SVE15136CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India @ 45000rs


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Apr 11, 2013)

Neither have a 900px display or a backlit keyboard, both of which were major reasons why I was considering this notebook. 
The price also got a major bump. 
Oh well, thanks for the suggestions. Let's see what I can get my hands on.


----------

